# I have An All Nighter And Need Info Please



## Bob D

How do I know what model All Nighter I have. It says Moe on the lower left of the front door of it. It has the two vents on top where it slopes up, one 6 inch exhaust tube in the back, and a little round hole on the lower right side.

It has a nice handle with a wooden grip.

What model do I have?

Also, are they UL Approved/Listed? A Wood stove guy was here to give me an estimate on a new liner for my chimney and he said that was a very inefficient heater, not UL listed and we should get rid of it. He said he won't hook it up.

Any help of evidence of the contrary would be very helpful. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BrotherBart

Here ya go.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/File:AllNighterman.pdf/


----------



## Bob D

Thank you kindly!   So, the local stove guy was wrong (or trying to get me to buy a stove) saying these are bad stoves and not UL Listed.

Just curious, I know the company isn't around anymore, but did anyone take over making any of the parts that fit it?   I mean, can you still get the blower, water jacket thing, or any of the other parts?

Thank you again!




BrotherBart said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/File:AllNighterman.pdf/[/quote]


----------



## Jason Hall

Here Is a link to a replacement blower I found when I did a google search.
http://hartford.backpage.com/Househ...wood-stove-usa-made-by-daytongrainger/4441842

Not sure If you got your answer on the model from the link posted above. If the small hole that feeds the 2 blower vents Is on the right side down low and toward the front It sounds like you have a Mid moe. I have 2 All Nighter's, and love how they burn. One Is a Giant moe In my home, the other Is my stove In a friends house. My friend uses the Mid moe. His house has Very poor Insulation, and the Mid Moe Is the ticket for him as he was tired of pumping propane heat straight through the walls.

I can make the wood handle If someone needed one.


----------



## missing link

hi I have a Little Moe roughly 25"L X 19" W 29" H w/legs 2 vents on the top sloped area one center air inlel on door and a 2" inlet on right lower front for a blower Fasco / U21-70215713 2 speed with a car exhaust reducer at the blower inlet. Great stove and heats my 1800 SF Ranch style home with ease
 its ul listed and approved by my local laws.
 ML


----------



## Bob D

Does anyone have any idea the cost to rebrick the inside of the Mid or Mighty Moe All Nighters?

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Hall

Seems like I paid a couple dollars each for fire brick at Tracter Supply, maybe less as It's been a while since I bought any. I don't know how many bricks are In a Mid Moe without my buddy letting his go out and cleaning all the ashes out. We replaced a couple of broken Bricks In It before we Installed It. I would guess there are probably around 15 to 20 bricks, so It should'nt be to expensive. Especially If you can Install them yourself. We cut the bricks that needed shortened with a masonary blade on a circular saw.




missing link said:


> hi I have a Little Moe roughly 25"L X 19" W 29" H w/legs 2 vents on the top sloped area one center air inlel on door and a 2" inlet on right lower front for a blower Fasco / U21-70215713 2 speed with a car exhaust reducer at the blower inlet. Great stove and heats my 1800 SF Ranch style home with ease
> its ul listed and approved by my local laws.
> ML


 
I have a tiny moe that sits In my barn that will some day go In our sun room, I can't wait to get this little guy going. It still has all the original parts, wood handle, door baffle, smoke flap, and blower. I have a blower on my Giant Moe also, and It moves the hot air around Very good. My stove Is Installed In an addition to my house, so the blower helps push the heat out Into the rest of the house.


----------



## samdweezel05

I envy you guys with the all nighters.  I grew up with one and wish I could find one for my house now.  Efficiency doesn't concern me much as I love to CSS wood and I just like the way the old stoves look.  I have ended up with a Vermont Castings Vigilant to install for next year.


----------



## Snotrocket

Here's a couple pictures of mine plugging along. It heats my entire house quite well.

The blower linked a couple posts up will work, but it's expensive. You can get the same style blower on Grainger or Northern tool much cheaper.


----------



## missing link

samdweezel05 said:


> I envy you guys with the all nighters. I grew up with one and wish I could find one for my house now. Efficiency doesn't concern me much as I love to CSS wood and I just like the way the old stoves look. I have ended up with a Vermont Castings Vigilant to install for next year.


many for sale on CL western Ct. and western Ma , man if had a Big Moe I could heat the neighborhood
happy trails ML
 ? what is CCS wood


----------



## KaptJaq

missing link said:


> ? what is CCS wood


 
CSS wood is Cut Split & Stack the wood.


----------



## missing link

KaptJaq said:


> CSS wood is Cut Split & Stack the wood.


 thanks now i know
 ML


----------



## coaly




----------



## Jason Hall

Hi Coaly! Nice to see you giving out some helpful All Nighter Info. Thanks


----------



## Richie Rich

Bob D,
That Guy is Full of it.  My father had a Big Moe All Nighter and that thing heated our whole house which was a split foyer, it was very efficient.  We would load it up right before we went to bed and it would last all night.  We even cooked on it when we lost electricity during winter storms.  They were UL Listed as our homeowners insurance company required it and then they sent an inspector out to make sure it was installed properly.  I remember my father talking about this.  Any Blower motor should work as long as the attachment hose(metal) fits into the lower port hole.  Here is a youtube video on the All Nighter it is a Bad Dude as far as stoves.


----------



## BrotherBart

Answered a long time ago Rich.


----------



## Denny Ziegler

Bob D said:


> Thank you kindly!   So, the local stove guy was wrong (or trying to get me to buy a stove) saying these are bad stoves and not UL Listed.
> 
> Just curious, I know the company isn't around anymore, but did anyone take over making any of the parts that fit it?   I mean, can you still get the blower, water jacket thing, or any of the other parts?
> 
> Thank you again!


I sold All Nighter Wood stove when they first became available back in 1976, and they were the first company to receive a UL listing and that is why we sold lots of them. I own a Little Moe flat top box stove that has developed some rather annoying characteristics. After 37 years of hard use the top has a crack in it, too small to see with the naked eye but the hammer test reveals all. The cast door is just like the day I sold it to my Father in law. Does any one need a parts stove?


----------



## V Main

I am looking to find out exactly what the material on the floor of the All Nighter, below the fire brick is and what has been used to replace it would be?   I am in the process of re-lining my mid-Moe.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Denny Ziegler

V Main said:


> I am looking to find out exactly what the material on the floor of the All Nighter, below the fire brick is and what has been used to replace it would be?   I am in the process of re-lining my mid-Moe.  Thanks for reading.


Can't really say for sure. I sold them but I never built one. I did work at The Quaker stove company in Hilltown Pa and they placed the fire brick directly on the plate steel. I would venture a guess probably asbestos related, be careful very dangerous stuff the fibers. Denny Z.


----------



## Denny Ziegler

samdweezel05 said:


> I envy you guys with the all nighters.  I grew up with one and wish I could find one for my house now.  Efficiency doesn't concern me much as I love to CSS wood and I just like the way the old stoves look.  I have ended up with a Vermont Castings Vigilant to install for next year.


 Hey there fellow css enthusiast my flat top moe is available. Denny Z.


----------



## samdweezel05

Denny Ziegler said:


> Hey there fellow css enthusiast my flat top moe is available. Denny Z.



Sure appreciate the offer.  Some day down the road I will get to install a wood stove and I will hop it's name is Moe.  The Vigilant I purchased didn't work out for this year.  Still heating with pellet stove for the time being.


----------



## V Main

Denny Ziegler said:


> I sold All Nighter Wood stove when they first became available back in 1976, and they were the first company to receive a UL listing and that is why we sold lots of them. I own a Little Moe flat top box stove that has developed some rather annoying characteristics. After 37 years of hard use the top has a crack in it, too small to see with the naked eye but the hammer test reveals all. The cast door is just like the day I sold it to my Father in law. Does any one need a parts stove?


Hammer test?


----------



## V Main

Jason Hall said:


> Here Is a link to a replacement blower I found when I did a google search.
> http://hartford.backpage.com/Househ...wood-stove-usa-made-by-daytongrainger/4441842
> 
> Not sure If you got your answer on the model from the link posted above. If the small hole that feeds the 2 blower vents Is on the right side down low and toward the front It sounds like you have a Mid moe. I have 2 All Nighter's, and love how they burn. One Is a Giant moe In my home, the other Is my stove In a friends house. My friend uses the Mid moe. His house has Very poor Insulation, and the Mid Moe Is the ticket for him as he was tired of pumping propane heat straight through the walls.
> 
> I can make the wood handle If someone needed one.


----------



## V Main

FYI. . . My Mid-Moe has the blower hook up in the back. . . . Just to note. . .


----------



## V Main

Denny Ziegler said:


> I sold All Nighter Wood stove when they first became available back in 1976, and they were the first company to receive a UL listing and that is why we sold lots of them. I own a Little Moe flat top box stove that has developed some rather annoying characteristics. After 37 years of hard use the top has a crack in it, too small to see with the naked eye but the hammer test reveals all. The cast door is just like the day I sold it to my Father in law. Does any one need a parts stove?


WHAT IS THE HAMMER TEST, ?????


----------

